# Don't warm-up



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 22, 2008)

In the past 5 days, I ran an "experiment" on my BLD solving.
[this may be different for other cubers, idk]
I did 5 solves in a row each day, and the results were similar everyday. The more BLD solves I do, the worse the times and DNFs become more common.
I recorded my results: [without the annoying miliseconds]

day 1: 4:51 5:35 5:11 DNF 5:49
day 2: 5:20 5:31 5:03 DNF DNF
day 3: 3:58 4:59 DNF 5:11 6:11 [new PB on 3:58]
day 4: 4:23 DNF 5:12 5:53 DNF 
day 5: 4:11 4:45 4:40 5:21 DNF

The results don't follow the pattern I suggested very strictly, but in general you can see that I do alot better when I'm still sorta "fresh".
Like I said, maybe it's just me.


----------



## pete (Mar 22, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> In the past 5 days, I ran an "experiment" on my BLD solving.
> [this may be different for other cubers, idk]
> I did 5 solves in a row each day, and the results were similar everyday. The more BLD solves I do, the worse the times and DNFs become more common.
> I recorded my results: [without the annoying miliseconds]
> ...




i'm not as fast as you, I managed only twice to get under 10 minutes
but on each occasion it was my first attempt of the session (or in fact
first attempt of the day). with each successive attempt i usually get slower
(12 to 15 minutes)

i do not have enough data to back this up though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2008)

I definitely noticed this at first. It will probably last your first 1000 solves or so, if you're like me. (Yes, I said 1000!) But eventually that stopped happening for me. Now, I'm just as likely to start a good streak several solves in, and even get faster on every solve sometimes. I think that until you're used to it, you tend to fatigue, plus your memory gets jumbled. But after a while you fatigue less because you're used to it and your memory clears better between solves.


----------



## tim (Mar 22, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> In the past 5 days, I ran an "experiment" on my BLD solving.
> [this may be different for other cubers, idk]
> I did 5 solves in a row each day, and the results were similar everyday. The more BLD solves I do, the worse the times and DNFs become more common.
> I recorded my results: [without the annoying miliseconds]
> ...



Let me guess, you're using visual memory?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2008)

I no longer have this problem even with visual memory, Tim. Of course, I'm pathetically slow from your point of view, so maybe my experience doesn't count for much. :/

I wonder if Rowe has this problem. It doesn't look like Joey has this problem. (And Joey has yet to do 1000 solves. He's kept track, so I know.) So not everyone with visual memory has this problem.


----------



## tim (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I no longer have this problem even with visual memory, Tim. Of course, I'm pathetically slow from your point of view, so maybe my experience doesn't count for much. :/
> 
> I wonder if Rowe has this problem. It doesn't look like Joey has this problem. (And Joey has yet to do 1000 solves. He's kept track, so I know.) So not everyone with visual memory has this problem.



I think, that's because ThePizzaGuy92 has to learn to forget. I think i had the same problem, when i started with 3-cycle + orientation. I remembered many things from the last solve, which distracted me.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 22, 2008)

tim said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I no longer have this problem even with visual memory, Tim. Of course, I'm pathetically slow from your point of view, so maybe my experience doesn't count for much. :/
> ...



I use visual on corners and I switch between visual and word pairs for edges.
your exactly right, I need to learn to forget. haha.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd argue that this also works for normal speedsolving, to some extent.


----------

